# Branding iron on the go.



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Interesting. Thanks for the review.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the information, Mads!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

But: the iron gets too hot and melt the lighter, worst case a explosion,

My shop's been kinda boring lately. This product might pep things up….........................


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Very slick Mads. Thnx for the link also.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Very nice review.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Very handy? Clever conversion Mads. You have unbounded creativity.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Mads, nice branding iron. I also drew mine in sketchup and got it made by shapeways with my dino skull logo and name. The text came out crappy, but the logo is great. I'm considering grinding off the text and leaving just the logo, but it works okay as-is:



















I designed mine to thread onto my existing branding iron's heating element (aka soldering iron). Cost me all of $14 (plus another $30 for the threading dye… it was a weird size).


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Cool, lovely you could use the old iron.


----------

